# Are there any pilots on here?



## flexwingdriver (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi I'm Jeff and I'm looking to move to the general Torrevieja area.

I hold a PPL with a flexwing rating and I'm wondering if there is anyone on here that can help with some Spain/aviation questions I have. 

My first question is real simple. Is there a site or something that sets out local airfields?

I've been having one heck of a job tracking anything down. I know they must be around.

Many thanks
Jeff


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

flexwingdriver said:


> Hi I'm Jeff and I'm looking to move to the general Torrevieja area.
> 
> I hold a PPL with a flexwing rating and I'm wondering if there is anyone on here that can help with some Spain/aviation questions I have.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I have no idea what a _PPL with a flexwing rating_ is, but hopefully someone else will!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I have seen micro light aircraft flying in Murcia, I know St Javier airport there has small planes landing, the size of Cessna's, and also the small military aircraft use that airport, as well as the likes of Ryanair etc. I have not seem a micro light parked up though, mind you they are small, and I think the wings do fold, so I could have easily missed one.
I am not sure whether Corvera airport is open yet, also in Murcia, a bit inland, it was supposed to open 2010, and was delayed and delayed due to recession, and mañana.
There might possibly be another airfield near La Manga, so might be worth googling around that area as well, I have certainly seen them flying around that area, so they must take off and land somewhere nearby.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Here is a link for other places, I think it may be a little old, but may work for contacting other people with a Private Pilots licence, 
Costa Blanca Small Airfields Scenery for FSX


----------



## flexwingdriver (Mar 31, 2014)

flexwingdriver said:


> Hi I'm Jeff and I'm looking to move to the general Torrevieja area.
> 
> I hold a PPL with a flexwing rating and I'm wondering if there is anyone on here that can help with some Spain/aviation questions I have.
> 
> ...


Oh my days, no replies. Perhaps I should clip my wings and learn to hit a little ball with a lump of wood ....... in hiding ....... :behindsofa:


----------



## flexwingdriver (Mar 31, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I have no idea what a _PPL with a flexwing rating_ is, but hopefully someone else will!


Hi, thanks for your reply. If they fly they will. A PPL is a Private Pilots License. A flexwing aircraft looks like my attachment pic. It's a type of microlight limited to a max take off weight of 450kg, max height of 20,000ft and will cruise at 90mph. With a few landings for fuel it's easily capable of getting me to Spain. The back seat is luggage space. 

Yup, no trolley dollies, no in-flight movies, no loo and just a plastic bottle to pee in. Yesss, it's so not Paddy Air  ........ but it's a lot of fun

Jeff


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

Your nearest airport would be Los Garranchos but you can only fly after 4pm during the week and weekends due to the San Javier training school. I have a quarter share in a 2 seater for sale for 4,000 euros if you know anyone interested. There are a good mix of English and Spanish pilots there, you have to go to Alicante for your medicals but Salvador who runs the airport will sort your Spanish renewal.


----------



## flexwingdriver (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks folks, it's a start. Jeff


----------



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Jeff,
PPL(A)SEP soon to be based in Calpe, Alicante.
I use Muchamiel Airfield when I am over on hols ( just outside Alicante ).
I flew a Tecnam to a couple of small sites in the area though these might be a bit far off from you.
I do have an overlay for Google earth that shows plenty of airfields - small and large. I will post it this evening for you.

Alex


----------



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

*Airfields*

Hi Jeff - the file is a small .kmz file but not valid to upload on this site - will think of plan "B" 

Alex


----------



## flexwingdriver (Mar 31, 2014)

calpeflyer said:


> Hi Jeff - the file is a small .kmz file but not valid to upload on this site - will think of plan "B"
> 
> Alex


Hi Alex, thanks for your help. I've PM'd you my email address.

Jeff


----------



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

*Update on airfields*

Hi Jeff - and others who may be interested.

I found the original source of the files for the airfields.
Visit www costablancaflyers net ( they used to be a Yahoo group )
Click the tab on the top " Airfields ".
You obviously need Google earth on your computer for this to work.
Download the .kmz file then open Google Earth and zoom into Spain. The airfields have the runway orientation and length shown.
Alternatively you can download an Excel sheet - this also gives the runway surface type, coordinates and some radio freguencies.
Then choose an airfield, zoom in a bit and open Flight Simulator ( under tools ).
Have a go flying an F 16 into Alicante !!
The simulator is a bit basic though.


----------



## flexwingdriver (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice one Alex! Do you think it's up to date?

BTW, would you know anything about hangarage fees? 


Jeff

PS, just opened the .kmz .....  .... Okay, I'm gonna fly a F16 right now so take cover coz I'm coming in


----------



## flexwingdriver (Mar 31, 2014)

Just to embellish this thread for future reference, perhaps for a Spanish pilot moving to the UK, here is the best field map for the UK just now.

Airfield Information for private pilots, print the card before you fly

click on the map button

Jeff


----------

